

Google had one-hour turnaround to counter Facebook’s offers to employees - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/google-had-one-hour-turnaround-to-counter-facebooks-offers-to-employees/

======
mynewwork
Standard advice is that accepting a counter-offer is usually a poor career
choice because the employer sees you as a risk to leave and starts planning
for your replacement rather than advancement.

Does anyone have insight into how Google handled employees who took the
counter-offers to stay at Google?

